# JD 170 shuts off



## kpoluka71 (8 mo ago)

I have a 1990 "170 tractor" with the 14HP Kawasaki Engine. I just inherited it from my deceased mother in law and it was well taken care of over it's lifetime. It's been running perfectly until last week. I am having an issue with it staying running. It will only stay running on full choke, and even then it will sputter and start to die out every minute or two. The second I close the choke it just shuts right off.

I have been treating this like a fuel problem and have had no success. I drained and cleaned the tank, and replaced the fuel pump, carb, and fuel filter, and gas cap to eliminate a venting issue. Nothing has even helped slightly. I am really at a loss here, if anyone has any ideas where to even go next, it would be tremendously appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning kpoluka71, welcome to the tractor forum.

Appears to me that you have replaced virtually all components in the fuel system? Does the carburetor have a fuel shut-off solenoid? Have you checked all fuel lines for degradation / blockage of the line internally? Is there a small fuel screen on the end of the suction line in the tank? Have you cranked the engine to see if the fuel pump is delivering fuel?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

1990 Kawasaki FC420V that may have never had the valves adjusted and you're not sure if it's a fuel problem....

Adjust the valves --- .006 - .15mm on both

Spend $5 at Harbor Freight and put this in the spark plug lead. When it's starts to act goofy, this will tell you if it's fuel and not the ignition


----------



## kpoluka71 (8 mo ago)

Thanks for the responses so far guys. 

BigT,
Appears to me that you have replaced virtually all components in the fuel system? Does the carburetor have a fuel shut-off solenoid? Have you checked all fuel lines for degradation / blockage of the line internally? Is there a small fuel screen on the end of the suction line in the tank? Have you cranked the engine to see if the fuel pump is delivering fuel?

No fuel shut off solenoid. All visible lines appear to be fine although I cannot access the line from the tank to the fuel filter as it is under the body. I do not s remember a fuel screen when I cleaned the tank. However that was months ago when I first got the tractor as the fuel was sitting for many years so I decided to clean the tank before I even tried to start it. It ran like a top as soon as I put fresh fuel in it. I know I am getting fuel, it does run but will not stay running.

BobDriver,
Adjust the valves --- .006 - .15mm on both
Spend $5 at Harbor Freight and put this in the spark plug lead. When it's starts to act goofy, this will tell you if it's fuel and not the ignition

I will check the valves shortly. For now I did try an ignition spark tester and it appears to have good spark.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Not the same kind of test.... Run it with the tester in place until it starts acting up.... Then does it have steady spark?


----------



## kpoluka71 (8 mo ago)

Bob Driver said:


> Not the same kind of test.... Run it with the tester in place until it starts acting up.... Then does it have steady spark?


Now I understand, Bob. That is a good idea. I will definitely look into this tomorrow.

Here is my progress. Replacing the $12 Chinese fuel pump with a factory pump helped quite a bit. It will now idle with the choke off. However the main issue still exists. It will run 5 or 10 minutes perfectly then shut off out of nowhere. It will start back up but the idle drops from normal to low consistently. It is constantly revving up and down . It will continue to do this until the tractor cools down, then I can get another 5 or 10 minutes of out if. Repeat process. 

I seriously think this is a spark issue. I was in the auto parts industry for years and anytime someone said their car would shut off as soon as it got hot, I'd sell them an ignition module. It fixed the issue at least 95% of the time. I am going to take a look at the ignition tester tomorrow when the tractor is acting up and post my results. Many thanks to those who have contributed so far


----------



## kpoluka71 (8 mo ago)

Issue resolved.

I pulled the body off the chassis to inspect the fuel line. It was very spongy and would collapse between when pinched between two fingers. I replaced the 32 year old lines with lines from tank to carb and it runs like brand new. I did keep the new fuel filter and carb but sent back everything else I purchased. I should have zero room for error regarding my fuel system for years to come.

Thank you to everyone who contributed. I hope this helps someone else in the future.


----------

